# Campbell scientific - disponibilizar online



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2015 às 22:43)

Boa noite
Como faço para disponibilizar online os dados de uma campbell scientific??


----------



## CptRena (27 Jun 2015 às 15:29)

Boa tarde

Qual é o modelo do datalogger?
Há várias opções para fazer isso.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jun 2015 às 15:35)

CptRena disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Qual é o modelo do datalogger?
> Há várias opções para fazer isso.


CR 200


----------

